# Cruze on 20's



## CruzeTexas (Oct 17, 2011)

I know they do not make to many different wheels for these cars above 18". Here is one on 20"x7.5" Msr wheels with a 225/35 and stock springs
.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I saw these and was planning on getting them. Look tight but now that I see them, they're not for me. How's the ride?


----------



## CruzeTexas (Oct 17, 2011)

They are not mine. I saw the car at the car wash today and took the pics. I also wanted those wheels but now seeing them on the car I don't anymore. I wish they made more 19's for our cars.


----------

